# Hypothyroid Psychosis



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2017)

I've been reading a few articles from medical sources concerning mental issues that can arise from hypothyroidism.

Prior to being diagnosed hypothyroid, I was in a severe tailspin and having pretty dark thoughts about things. Since starting the thyroid replacement therapy a couple of months ago, I'm feeling way more normal.

Has anyone else gone through this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It's been mentioned several times.

Many Psychiatrist will test for thyroid disorders with a depressed patient.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would be...suspicious that a full blown psychotic event could be attributed fully to thyroid issues, but there's no doubt that hypothyroid can cause transient issues (depression and anxiety, namely) and it most definitely can exacerbate existing mental health issues.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2017)

Why would you be suspicious that a psychotic event could be fully attributed to thyroid issues? Is that a personal opinion or based on something you read? I'd like to know more about the issue, so if you have a link or book name, please provide it so I can follow up. I've found a few sources myself.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3959026/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7410326?dopt=Abstract

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1353113197900791

It rather astounds me that I could have possibly gone down that road.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Myxedma is extremely rare. And it means you have severe, severe hypothyroid. In those cases, the hypo is so severe that you are at risk for falling into a coma.

My TSH was extremely elevated for a number of months (at its highest, it was 121). Was I depressed? Yes. Anxious? Absolutely. Fatigued and all the other things you hear about? Yup, yup, and yup.

But psychosis is defined as "a severe mental disorder in which thought and emotions are so impaired that contact is lost with external reality."

That's a pretty heavy definition and one I don't think we should toss around lightly.

Again, I am 100% on board with the idea that you had significant mental health issues related to thyroid disorders -- I did too. Just (IMO) take care with the use of the word psychotic or psychosis.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2017)

I suppose it is a heavy definition. I was so hopeless and despondent, though, that I had thoughts of leaving the world and perhaps taking a few with me. It was that bad.


----------

